
Show HN: Wat - whittlbc
https://github.com/whittlbc/wat-py
======
bastijn
Just saw "wat" talk
([https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat))
linked in another HN thread. Thought this was somebody trying to climb the
ladder using that vid. Amazing how the mind works. That talk is so great that
this word is now a reserved keyword for me for the rest of my life I fear.

Still not disappointed to browse this github for a bit.

~~~
lathiat
If you loved that video, try this great Perl presentation from Netanel Rubin:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noQcWra6sbU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noQcWra6sbU)

And it's follow-up cousin "The Camel Strikes Back"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYl3-c2JSL8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYl3-c2JSL8)

(He says wat alot and it's hilarious)

------
craftyguy
Isn't this now irrelevant since Pep 553[0] (adding breakpoint()) was
introduced in python 3.7?

If not, it's not very clear how this differs from breakpoint().

0)
[https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0553/](https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0553/)

~~~
BugsJustFindMe
Yes, in Py3.7 which everyone uses by now, although it is very annoying to have
to then type "interact" after hitting a breakpoint to actually get to the
interactive shell.

This appears to just be a macro for

    
    
      code.interact(local=dict(globals(), **locals()))
    

And it doesn't pretend to be otherwise. But this lib is still a fantastic
idea, because that code.interact line is obnoxious as hell to type when you
need it and breakpoint doesn't actually get you to the shell.

~~~
imauld
I mean:

    
    
        import pdb; pdb.set_trace()
    

is totally a thing. And ipdb is even better.

------
kketch
how about using pdb?

------
djstein
What advantages does this have over pdb (built in) or ipdb?

------
jedieaston
That's really cool! I'm going to have to remember this when I'm debugging
stuff without pycharm.

------
alecr95
What are the advantages to this over pdb or pdb++?

------
konschubert
Great name for sure.

